# Fable Sounds is not fooling around. - 60% off EVERYTHING! Extended by 48 hours!!



## Yuval Shrem (Apr 3, 2015)

*Announcing 3 days of spring holiday madness!* - Extended by 48 hours!!

*Broadway Lites* [strike]$499.99[/strike] *$199*
*Broadway Big Band* [strike]$2495[/strike] *$998*
*Upgrade* from Broadway Lites to Broadway Big Band [strike]$1995.01[/strike] *$798*
*Cross-grade* from Broadway Big Band - HALion to Broadway Big Band - Kontakt Edition [strike]$299[/strike] *$119*

This is going to be a VERY GOOD FRIDAY!

Grab the bull by its HORNS! o=< 
You will not see these prices again anytime soon...

Happy holidays!
*http://www.fablesounds.com*


----------



## DynamicK (Apr 3, 2015)

Wow...only yesterday I was looking at your site thinking.." I'm going to wait until they have a sale...." This is going to be very hard to resist.


----------



## stixman (Apr 3, 2015)

*Re: Fable Sounds is not fooling around. - 60% off EVERYTHING!*

Would be great to have all the Mic/articulations to add to BBB lite in a paid upgrade :?:


----------



## rnappi (Apr 3, 2015)

*Re: Fable Sounds is not fooling around. - 60% off EVERYTHING!*



stixman @ Fri Apr 03 said:


> Would be great to have all the Mic/articulations to add to BBB lite in a paid upgrade :?:



+1

I'd love to see a BBB Brass/Winds upgrade path, sold either as a bundle or individually.

rich


----------



## FriFlo (Apr 3, 2015)

Gee, if you will offer that at another time, I would finally get the full big band collection! Right now, I am afraid, I cannot spend that kind of money. Hope you will do another one of these!


----------



## Yuval Shrem (Apr 3, 2015)

*Re: Fable Sounds is not fooling around. - 60% off EVERYTHING!*



stixman @ Fri Apr 03 said:


> Would be great to have all the Mic/articulations to add to BBB lite in a paid upgrade :?:



*I'm sure you're referring to Broadway Lites (BBB stands for Broadway Big Band).

*The upgrade path you're hoping for already exists!*
It is called "BROADWAY BIG BAND", and its price has literally never been as low as it is right now. 

There isn't going to be an intermediate version between Broadway Big Band and Broadway Lites, due to the costs creating such an intermediate version would require, especially in the context of NI. If you have Broadway Lites and want to expand it, my advice to you is to purchase the upgrade to Broadway Big Band right now, while the price is at its all-time lowest. This extreme discount is not going to happen again anytime soon.

Cheers, and happy holiday weekend!

http://www.fablesounds.com


----------



## kgdrum (Apr 3, 2015)

*Re: Fable Sounds is not fooling around. - 60% off EVERYTHING!*



Yuval Shrem @ Sat 04 Apr said:


> stixman @ Fri Apr 03 said:
> 
> 
> > Would be great to have all the Mic/articulations to add to BBB lite in a paid upgrade :?:
> ...






OK but what happened to the major free update of both BBB & B-lite you promised was coming soon(this was during a previous promotion about 2 or 3 years ago)???

i bought B-lite & will not consider upgrading until the update that was touted during the previous sale is released and hopefully makes this library easier to use.
I'm sure many users besides myself would appreciate if BBB & B-lite were finally updated. 
Thanks


----------



## Yuval Shrem (Apr 4, 2015)

*Re: Fable Sounds is not fooling around. - 60% off EVERYTHING!*



kgdrum @ Fri Apr 03 said:


> Yuval Shrem @ Sat 04 Apr said:
> 
> 
> > stixman @ Fri Apr 03 said:
> ...




The 2.0 free update suffered several delays for a multitude of reasons. There is a fully functioning beta (currently only available for Broadway Big Band), and its release is closer than ever. The delays had to do more with aligning our design to NI's plans for future versions of Kontakt. We're tying to avoid releasing a version that will not be compatible with its own next release.

None of that, however, has anything to do with making the libraries "easier to use", as you incorrectly suggest. The 2.0 update will mostly add new features that benefit two main groups of users: keyboardists in live shows, and people using notation programs such as Sibelius. Some additional improvements will be included of course, but the ease of use has always been a priority, and since the initial release of Kontakt Edition back in 2009, Broadway Big Band (and later Broadway Lites) have been some of the easiest-to-use high-end libraries on the market.

If you feel like you need to expand from Broadway Lites to Broadway Big Band, right now is the best time to do that, unless of course you prefer to pay more later...

The 2.0 update is included in the price, and if you would like access to the 2.0 features sooner, please let us know after upgrading to Broadway Big Band, and we can include you in the 2.0 beta program.

All the best,

Yuval Shrem
Fable Sounds
http://www.fablesounds.com


----------



## prodigalson (Apr 5, 2015)

*Re: Fable Sounds is not fooling around. - 60% off EVERYTHING!*

Hi,

Is there any place where one can see a full list of articulations in Broadway Lite compared to Broadway Big Band? I currently own Broadway Lites and am considering upgrading but I am more interested in more articulations than mic positions and rhythm section instruments. 

Does BBB really have that many more useful articulations than Broadway Lites?


----------



## Theseus (Apr 5, 2015)

*Re: Fable Sounds is not fooling around. - 60% off EVERYTHING!*



prodigalson @ Sun Apr 05 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is there any place where one can see a full list of articulations in Broadway Lite compared to Broadway Big Band? I currently own Broadway Lites and am considering upgrading but I am more interested in more articulations than mic positions and rhythm section instruments.
> 
> Does BBB really have that many more useful articulations than Broadway Lites?



There you go: http://www.fablesounds.com/BL-menu.html (scroll down for articulations details)

It's clearly not so much about articulations (one can live without growls and falls) as it is about multi-mic setups AND instruments that are only included in the full version of BBB, especially the Alto/tenor saxophones 2, as well as the trumpet 2.

Hope this helps!


----------



## dcoscina (Apr 5, 2015)

Had to go for Broadway Lites- especially after seeing Whiplash last night and really wanted to get back into big band chart writing.


----------



## ag75 (Apr 5, 2015)

I went for the full version. This price just can't be beat and this library is hands down the best library if your serious about writing horn charts/ big band arranging. Nothing even comes close to these sounds.


----------



## prodigalson (Apr 5, 2015)

*Re: Fable Sounds is not fooling around. - 60% off EVERYTHING!*

thanks Theseus!


----------



## moojisoul (Apr 6, 2015)

I'm so happy that you guys give such a great deal on the best brass sample. I've waited this for many years!

However, I cannot register through your registration page with my serial number of BBB Lite. It kept saying "The system cannot currently process your registration" 

I sent email to [email protected] on 04/03/2015 Friday, but I didn't get any answer yet. Also, I called your contact number today but everything was just automated message. There must be a lot of orders now. But If you have a chance to sort out issues now, please check it out. Thanks.


----------



## pderbidge (Apr 6, 2015)

moojisoul @ Mon Apr 06 said:


> I'm so happy that you guys give such a great deal on the best brass sample. I've waited this for many years!
> 
> However, I cannot register through your registration page with my serial number of BBB Lite. It kept saying "The system cannot currently process your registration"
> 
> I sent email to [email protected] on 04/03/2015 Friday, but I didn't get any answer yet. Also, I called your contact number today but everything was just automated message. There must be a lot of orders now. But If you have a chance to sort out issues now, please check it out. Thanks.



I am having the same issue moojisoul. Sounds like it might be an issue with their registration site. I did send a support request on the weekend but with it being Easter and the weekend I figure I'd give them a day or so to respond. Now that I know it's not just me I'll try the site again tonight to see if they got it fixed in case I don't hear from support today.

EDIT : Tried to register on the site just now 10:40 MST and it still gives me the same error.

I'll just wait and see what support says. It's only a day after the Holiday so I'll give them some time to respond. Hopefully by tomorrow.


----------



## dcoscina (Apr 6, 2015)

I know my email said they had run out of Activation Codes so until they send them out (presumably tomorrow) owners can run in Demo mode. 

Downloaded easily and loving the sounds.


----------



## moojisoul (Apr 6, 2015)

Dear pderbidge, dcoscina

Good to know that I'm not alone here!

I can't wait to use this amazing instrument.


----------



## vudoo (Apr 6, 2015)

For horn arrangement in the style of Tower of Power, Earth wind & Fire, will BBB lite do the trick ? I saw the comparison chart but would like to have an opinion from actual users. Thx


----------



## rgarber (Apr 6, 2015)

Fantastic deal Yuval, jumped on it myself. The good news is whatever server your using is awesome! Downloaded all the files without hardly any drop in speed the whole time. Not to mention, the upgrade price is simply awesome! This came as a surprise and couldn't have happened at a worse time for me (putting on a new roof, foundation fix and a new backyard fence) but I couldn't pass this upgrade up. Been waiting to get the full library for years! - Rich


----------



## HardyP (Apr 7, 2015)

*Re: Fable Sounds is not fooling around. - 60% off EVERYTHING!*



Theseus @ 2015-04-05 said:


> It's clearly not so much about articulations (one can live without growls and falls) as it is about multi-mic setups AND instruments that are only included in the full version of BBB, especially the Alto/tenor saxophones 2, as well as the trumpet 2.


Right - and to be honest, I wish there would be a version in between: similar set of articulations, 1 Mic position, all brass instruments. Think the Multis will be even fatter...
For me, I´m quite set with the other stuff, so even with the reduced price it´s quite a big investment. 
But to the doubters: BBB Lite is a MUST have with that price! Yuvals KS-system is really great, and as soon as you get the idea, it´s so much fun to play with it!


----------



## Rex282 (Apr 7, 2015)

*Re: Fable Sounds is not fooling around. - 60% off EVERYTHING!*



HardyP @ Tue Apr 07 said:


> [quote="Theseus @ 2015-04-05, ..............But to the doubters: BBB Lite is a MUST have with that price! Yuvals KS-system is really great, and as soon as you get the idea, it´s so much fun to play with it!



YES!!! I can't WAIT to play it!!!!..for more than 5 minutes at a time..... :roll:


----------



## Udo (Apr 7, 2015)

redundant.


----------



## Udo (Apr 7, 2015)

redundant.


----------



## Brendon Williams (Apr 7, 2015)

Udo @ Tue Apr 07 said:


> There's something Fable Sounds has been "fooling around" with far too long: the BBB v2 update. It was first mentioned a looong time ago and promised repeatedly since, when prompted. What's the current story Yuval??



Yuval already answered this question in this thread.  

Here was his response:



> The 2.0 free update suffered several delays for a multitude of reasons. There is a fully functioning beta (currently only available for Broadway Big Band), and its release is closer than ever. The delays had to do more with aligning our design to NI's plans for future versions of Kontakt. We're tying to avoid releasing a version that will not be compatible with its own next release.
> 
> None of that, however, has anything to do with making the libraries "easier to use", as you incorrectly suggest. The 2.0 update will mostly add new features that benefit two main groups of users: keyboardists in live shows, and people using notation programs such as Sibelius. Some additional improvements will be included of course, but the ease of use has always been a priority, and since the initial release of Kontakt Edition back in 2009, Broadway Big Band (and later Broadway Lites) have been some of the easiest-to-use high-end libraries on the market.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rex282 (Apr 8, 2015)

AHHHHHHH!..the activation #'s came in !!!..THANK YOU Yuval.


----------



## dcoscina (Apr 8, 2015)

This library is freaking amazing. So glad I bought Lites. Stellar sounding samples and control.


----------



## eschroder (Apr 8, 2015)

Stop it dcoscina! I talked myself out of it, but you are tipping me over the edge!!! ::ulls out credit card:::


----------



## mojamusic (Apr 10, 2015)

Just got into town and I see this sale. Is it over? Oi... Can't believe I missed this:-(


----------



## vudoo (Apr 11, 2015)

Hi Yuval,

Any chance extending this deal, i would love to pick up the Lite edition. Thx


----------

